# YIKES! Specialized Recall - fingers crossed



## Lavender Rose (14 Dec 2017)

Received a call from Tredz today, to urge me to check the Specialized website and stop riding my new bike 

*Dear Specialized Rider:*

*At Specialized, safety is our primary concern, and when safety is compromised for the rider, we need to take action.*

*After careful examination, we've concluded that some model year 2018 Allez, Allez Elite, and Allez Sport model bikes may contain a manufacturing defect in the fork crown which potentially affects safety. Therefore, we've decided to prepare for a recall which will involve replacing the existing fork with a new fork.*

*By this letter, we're asking riders to stop riding, and our dealers to stop selling, affected bicycles. Even though, to our knowledge, no one has been injured and no regulatory agency has brought this to our attention.*

*We've already engaged our considerable manufacturing resources to supply high-quality replacement forks, painted to match your bikes. Riders who've purchased these bikes will be our first priority for replacement, followed by our retailers. As riders ourselves, we fully understand and are working hard at finding solutions to minimize your inconvenience. We hope you'll understand and appreciate that we will need time to obtain necessary government approvals and time for our factories to produce a sufficient quantity of forks for the recall.*

*We assure you that getting you, the rider, back on your bike is our highest priority, and that we're working day and night to make this happen as quickly as possible. As we progress, we'll provide regular updates to you on Specialized.com. And when we begin to deliver replacement forks, we will promptly notify all concerned.*

*For questions, please contact Specialized Rider Care at 020 8391 3502.*

*On our part, we wish to apologize for this inconvenience.*

*Mark Schroeder, Director of Engineering*

Fingers crossed I am alright and don't have to enter the whole return process etc.
*
*


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2017)

Good on them, They made the right call.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Dec 2017)

From what I gather it is the 2018 Allez bikes affected and will take until January for them to source enough replacement forks. On a positive note, if you are in the USA you get $75 in compensation. If it were me I would keep riding and have a good look at the fork crown on a regular basis until the recall can get sorted.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Dec 2017)

Allez man is going to be so distraught, he’ll be found hanging by his brightly coloured hockey socks. Rugby tops will be getting burned over this, mark my words.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2017)

I thought maximising shareholder return was their priority?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I thought maximising shareholder return was their priority?



It is

I work with PR dudes who write this sort of claptrap all the time. What's telling is that there is no indicative dates as to when this will be resolved, so presumably they are rather unsure themselves


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2017)

I think this has happened before with Specialized.


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Dec 2017)

Yeah - this is what I am unsure of, I do have my Diverge to fall back on, I would rather be safe than sorry. I am hoping I won't have to pay to get the forks replaced once they are shipped out?!


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Dec 2017)

Yikes


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yeah - this is what I am unsure of, I do have my Diverge to fall back on, I would rather be safe than sorry. I am hoping I won't have to pay to get the forks replaced once they are shipped out?!


From my experience working with Specialized you won't be expected to pay a penny.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Dec 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> From my experience working with Specialized you won't be expected to pay a penny.


Hopefully they will arrange to have it done at a local spesh dealer, rather than having to ship back to Tredz.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Hopefully they will arrange to have it done at a local spesh dealer, rather than having to ship back to Tredz.


I'm sure that will happen, Specialized will pay the local dealer for the labour costs. There may be some inconvenience so any affected owner may receive some form of compensation.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yeah - this is what I am unsure of, I do have my Diverge to fall back on, I would rather be safe than sorry. I am hoping I won't have to pay to get the forks replaced once they are shipped out?!



Gotta work like any vehicle product recall surely?

You have to take it to an agreed place. All the costs of replacement are down to someone other than you


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2017)

Another " Death Fork " re call


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Another " Death Fork " re call



But one without a death or even an injury.


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> But one without a death or even an injury.



Yes, it was mentioned that no injuries or fatalities have come from it - I do like prevention rather than cure!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> But one without a death or even an injury.



not actually sure if any Viscount owners actually suffered


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Dec 2017)

A pain in the backside but like you say better knowing about it than being out and it fails! Glad no one's been injured and hope they can sort it out quickly for you


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Dec 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> A pain in the backside but like you say better knowing about it than being out and it fails! Glad no one's been injured and hope they can sort it out quickly for you



Yes! I am glad they discovered it now and not next year when I have duathlons planned! I just hope it gets fixed quickly....well...by May at least


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes! I am glad they discovered it now and not next year when I have duathlons planned! I just hope it gets fixed quickly....well...by May at least



Never a convenient time to have your bike recalled but I bet your glad it hasn't happened before the duathlons! Hope they can get everyone sorted out quickly


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Dec 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Never a convenient time to have your bike recalled but I bet your glad it hasn't happened before the duathlons! Hope they can get everyone sorted out quickly



Yes, I have had particular bad luck with this bike, lets hope for some compensation as that can go towards my new tyres!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes, I have had particular bad luck with this bike, lets hope for some compensation as that can go towards my new tyres!



Compo would be entirely appropriate. If your car gets recalled and they say "you mustn't drive it but we can't exactly tell you when we will have the replacement bit for it", for sure they're going to have to compensate. I'd be going in all guns blazing....telling them it's my commuter bike and how am I supposed to get to work now???


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> not actually sure if any Viscount owners actually suffered


I fell off mine at some speed. I still have the scars....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Compo would be entirely appropriate. If your car gets recalled and they say "you mustn't drive it but we can't exactly tell you when we will have the replacement bit for it", for sure they're going to have to compensate. I'd be going in all guns blazing....telling them it's my commuter bike and how am I supposed to get to work now???


"Get the ****in' bus" or some polite version would be the response. They aren't responsible for your consequential losses.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes, I have had particular bad luck with this bike, lets hope for some compensation as that can go towards my new tyres!


I get what you mean but that isn't want compensation means. You'd need to demonstrate/evidence you'd suffered a loss, are out of pocket, and only then would they compensate you for that lost and no more. So you can't end up ahead of the game if you are honest.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Dec 2017)

Specialized are always recalling bikes . You'd think they would check this stuff before selling it eh 
I had my TT bike recalled because the bolts holding the ski's on may snap  I think the bike was a five year old design so they had sold quite a few . Mind you i did get some nice zipp bars to replace them and £100 to spend on specialized products .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I fell off mine at some speed. I still have the scars....


Due to fork failure?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes, I have had particular bad luck with this bike, lets hope for some compensation as that can go towards my new tyres!



Good luck with that me thinks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Due to fork failure?


1979, pre-loved Viscount from early- mid- 70's that the Aged P bought from a bloke he worked with as an 18th b'day present iirc. I only found out about the so-called "death fork" years later. I don't remember much about the off. Barrelling along on a SC road, woke up beside said SC road, when I went to collect the bike days later it was a wreck and the forks were broken... I pretty much gave up cycling at that point, not entirely coincidentally and concentrated on playing Rugby.

Accept that 2+2 may make five in my defective memory. I've always been amused about the 1% failure rate. 1% reported failure rate, in the 70's when reporting things wasn;t like it is now


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> not actually sure if any Viscount owners actually suffered


I think I have the Yamaha replacement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Compo would be entirely appropriate. If your car gets recalled and they say "you mustn't drive it but we can't exactly tell you when we will have the replacement bit for it", for sure they're going to have to compensate. I'd be going in all guns blazing....telling them it's my commuter bike and how am I supposed to get to work now???


N+1.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think I have the Yamaha replacement.



Do you have the frame to go with it


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2017)

Yes, but the seatpost is stuck. Very nice bicycle, but the proprietary and unique design makes me want to avoid digging too deeply into it.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Dec 2017)

Aaww no luck Charlotte , but as you say better safe than sorry , also as you mentioned in an earlier post better now than when you start the competitive cycling . Gutted for you as i know how much you were enjoying the bike . Hope it's sorted out quickly ...


----------



## BorderReiver (17 Dec 2017)

This is exactly why everybody needs more than one bike. If you want to be really sure you will never be left bikeless you might need three. Or four.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2017)

Do these have farbon corks as well?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> "Get the ****in' bus" or some polite version would be the response. They aren't responsible for your consequential losses.


What she's actually entitled to is a full refund, including shipping both ways. The bike does not meet the legal standards "satisfactory quality".


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 Dec 2017)

Well it seems like they will be shipping new forks out and then I would take them to a dealer and they would foot the labour cost. I just hope its something that can be fixed by May.

I can just practise on my heavier road bike either way and then I will be better on the Allez come Duathlon season!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> What she's actually entitled to is a full refund, including shipping both ways. The bike does not meet the legal standards "satisfactory quality".


Fraid not. That's not the way it works in the E&W. Established via the Motor Trade that a defective replaceable component doesn't render the whole vehicle unfit. So whilst the Law says the quality test applies the way that operates in practise is different. The OP could go down that route via the courts but as soon as the defence says "We offered to replace the defective component foc" the OP's case would fall over.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The OP could go down that route via the courts but as soon as the defence says "We offered to replace the defective component foc" the OP's case would fall over.


But they haven't really done anything. They have said they will replace the part, but not even a time scale yet. 

Do you really think Vauxhall could say to thousands of Corsa owners "Your car is unsafe, please stop driving it. We can't say when the fix will available, but in the mean time please get the ****in' bus. Oh yeah, sorry, there are no buses over Christmas, please cancel your plans. Or use you other car. You surely don't just have one?"


----------



## FishFright (17 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But they haven't really done anything. They have said they will replace the part, but not even a time scale yet.
> 
> Do you really think Vauxhall could say to thousands of Corsa owners "Your car is unsafe, please stop driving it. We can't say when the fix will available, but in the mean time please get the ****in' bus. Oh yeah, sorry, there are no buses over Christmas, please cancel your plans. Or use you other car. You surely don't just have one?"



If it was a safety critical fault that came out of the blue what would you expect them to do ?


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But they haven't really done anything. They have said they will replace the part, but not even a time scale yet.
> 
> Do you really think Vauxhall could say to thousands of Corsa owners "Your car is unsafe, please stop driving it. We can't say when the fix will available, but in the mean time please get the ****in' bus. Oh yeah, sorry, there are no buses over Christmas, please cancel your plans. Or use you other car. You surely don't just have one?"


Of course not , they just ignore the problem http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/watchdog.html


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Dec 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2017)

Here's a channel about carbon bicycles, their diagnosis, and situations caused by damage, bond voids, and layup.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY9JUMYI54lLOHpb_zbIedQ


----------



## keithmac (17 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But they haven't really done anything. They have said they will replace the part, but not even a time scale yet.
> 
> Do you really think Vauxhall could say to thousands of Corsa owners "Your car is unsafe, please stop driving it. We can't say when the fix will available, but in the mean time please get the ****in' bus. Oh yeah, sorry, there are no buses over Christmas, please cancel your plans. Or use you other car. You surely don't just have one?"



Quoting Vauxhall given the debacle over the way they handled the Zafaria B and Corsa heater fires is prbably not the best example..

Hats off to Specialized imho for recalling the forks if in any doubt. Not a forced recall after serious/ fatal accidents like some other manufacturers..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But they haven't really done anything. They have said they will replace the part, but not even a time scale yet.
> 
> Do you really think Vauxhall could say to thousands of Corsa owners "Your car is unsafe, please stop driving it. We can't say when the fix will available, but in the mean time please get the ****in' bus. Oh yeah, sorry, there are no buses over Christmas, please cancel your plans. Or use you other car. You surely don't just have one?"


Whilst it is shocking that the rules seem to be biased in favour of car owners over bike owners car manufacturers generally keep very quiet about issues requiring recall until such time as recall arrangements are in place. They don't offer full refunds because a car needs a recall. Car v bike is not a good comparison.

The OPs contract is with whichever retailer sold the bike, surely, not with the manufacturer. And consequential losses, inconvenience and emotional distress won't be covered.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whilst it is shocking that the rules seem to be biased in favour of car owners over bike owners car manufacturers generally keep very quiet about issues requiring recall until such time as recall arrangements are in place. They don't offer full refunds because a car needs a recall. Car v bike is not a good comparison.
> 
> The OPs contract is with whichever retailer sold the bike, surely, not with the manufacturer. And consequential losses, inconvenience and emotional distress won't be covered.


Agreed.

And the manufacturer has to be given a reasonable amount of time to produce the replacement part, they can't be expected to snap their fingers and pull them out of thin air. Cycle makers generally do well on recall work, if you want an example of bad think Whirlpool tumble driers.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Feb 2018)

**UPDATE**
*
SO... I have been checking the website for updates and it appears they are now dispatching new forks to retailers, I registered for mine around 4 weeks ago so I am really happy to see finally the end is in sight! I have missed riding it so much! I have been doing extra training on my kilo heavier Diverge Cyclocross and my times and average MPH is increasing, so I really hope I will be flying when I get the Allez back and some different tyres! 

*


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Feb 2018)

Good luck with it. I can imagine how eagerly you must be looking forward to getting back out there again!


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Feb 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> Good luck with it. I can imagine how eagerly you must be looking forward to getting back out there again!



I really am! Having a beautiful bike just sat there which cost a lot (to me anyway) just sitting there isn't fun - so so lucky I have the other bike, otherwise it would have been a bit of a sad situation!


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Feb 2018)

_UPDATE: 15/02/2018_

Thank you for your patience as we've worked to address the safety concern relating to Model Year 2018 Allez (Base), Allez Sport, and Allez Elite forks.

We're happy to report that we've received approval for our fork recall and replacement program, and we've been working hard to source replacement forks to get you back riding as quickly as possible. Starting today, we will begin delivery of forks to your retailer, who will install the new fork on your bike at no cost to you.

As we've stated before, availability of forks will initially be limited, but we expect more forks to arrive each week. We anticipate having sufficient quantities to serve all riders globally by the end of March at the latest.

Your retailer will be contacting you via email to provide further detail on the recall and the replacement program. When a fork is available to match your bike, your retailer will contact you to schedule the replacement at your convenience.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

OMG BIG NEWS!

Tredz called me earlier and said they are sending me a box today and to get the bike boxed up as and when I can and then send it back! Going to need lots of bubble wrap - will post on facebook to see if anyone can donate some to me!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2018)

You can often pick up a free cardboard bike box from your LBS. (It saves them the hassle of disposing of it.)


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Yeah they are sending the box, but yeah I just need lots of bubble wrap!! x


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2018)

If you have any old pipe insulation lying about then that works just as good as bubble wrap.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Thanks Ian - I will see what I have at home. I have resourceful friends


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2018)

Its dirt cheap too if you need to buy, cheaper then bubble wrap.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2018)

Is it just me or does anyone not think it's out of order of the retailer to expect the bike to be returned?Surely one of the points of buying a brand with a big controlled dealer network is that the recalls can be handled locally. Frankly I'd be refusing to go through the not inconsiderable hassle of boxing and waiting for it to be collected. I would expect the forks to be sent to me and the repair costs covered by Specialized


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

The issue with that is that I don't have a local specialized dealer....I don't think?! And the work has to be done by them! It's annoying


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Feb 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> The issue with that is that I don't have a local specialized dealer....I don't think?! And the work has to be done by them! It's annoying


Call specialized and ask where the closest person to carry out the recall is . I took my " The handle bars fall off " recall to a local Evans where they sent the parts and a £100 voucher to spend .


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Yeah I've emailed to ask as it seems that places like Evans and CyclesUK are only interested in their own customers .

I'm hoping Specialized can help over email. If not i will call them after work!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Feb 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yeah I've emailed to ask as it seems that places like Evans and CyclesUK are only interested in their own customers .
> 
> I'm hoping Specialized can help over email. If not i will call them after work!


Specialized will tell any dealer to take your bike without question and fix it . Dont deal with the shop deal with Specialized 
To add to this .
Thank Specialized for making you aware of the problem and for sorting it out . Say that sending the whole bike back to the dealer you bought it from is a hassle and cost for everyone involved and it would be far easier to take the bike to a local to you dealer to be fixed .
They should give you a list of dealers that are local if you add your postcode .


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Yeah Tredz were happy to send the forks to a more local dealer. I just need to find out where they are .I'm pretty excited to get my bike back...just wish the weather was better!!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Feb 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yeah Tredz were happy to send the forks to a more local dealer. I just need to find out where they are .I'm pretty excited to get my bike back...just wish the weather was better!!


Ahhhh well there you go then .


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Mar 2018)

I will wait to hear from Specialized today and see what they suggest. They have always come across very informative and helpful - so I am hoping they can help me again now!


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Mar 2018)

I forgot to add to this thread, I ended up being fast tracked to Cycles UK in town - so no need to send my pride and joy off in a box to Sheepsville.

I dropped it off on Tuesday so hopefully will have my baby back by the weekend


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I forgot to add to this thread, I ended up being fast tracked to Cycles UK in town - so no need to send my pride and joy off in a box to Sheepsville.
> 
> I dropped it off on Tuesday so hopefully will have my baby back by the weekend




Which branch Charlotte? If Maidstone, they are really good in there.


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Mar 2018)

@ianrauk - Yes! Maidstone! It was either there or Canterbury and Maidstone is easier to get to! I am so excited to get it back.

Just need a new spine and hips and we are all good for duathlon season


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Mar 2018)

OMG! They just called me to say it's ready!!!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

Good to hear it’s finally back on the road. Enjoy!

Will overlook the racist “Sheepsville” comment.


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Good to hear it’s finally back on the road. Enjoy!
> 
> Will overlook the racist “Sheepsville” comment.



I love Wales - just not when I may have had to send my bike back there  

I took it out the moment I got home - it felt amazing, mum came with me - we did around 9.2 miles so that was a nice start


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I love Wales - just not when I may have had to send my bike back there
> 
> I took it out the moment I got home - it felt amazing, mum came with me - we did around 9.2 miles so that was a nice start


That’s alright then. Part time racist. 

More importantly, it sounds like you’re chuffed, so we expect plenty more miles of training to come.


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

Yes!! Now the bike is back, its made me realise I need to get my finances in order so I can my new continental tyres for it! #Adulting


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes!! Now the bike is back, its made me realise I need to get my finances in order so I can my new continental tyres for it! #Adulting




Why do you need to go to the expense to change the tyres. With the riding you do, the ones you have I guess would be fine.


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

Because I would like faster tyres for when I do Duathlon's x


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Mar 2018)

@ianrauk is right, save your pennies, they will be only marginally faster. Comparing the frankly rubbish Schwable Luganons to top of the line Conti GP 4000 II, you'll save a meager 10 watts on rolling resistance. Wait until your current pair are worn, then upgrade to higher spec if you think you need it. Treat it as an extra workout!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pleased to hear it's all back together. It sounds like Spesh/Tredz get about 6/10. Not too bad but could do better.


What did Tredz do wrong?


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

Tredz were pretty slow at notifying me of things. I also had to ring to make sure everything was still being processed. In the end, I didn't want to send the bike to Tredz HQ in Cardiff/Swansea so I asked Specialized directly if I can take it somewhere more local. At this point Cycles UK and Specialized took my case over from Tredz and were both amazing.

When I visited Cycles UK, they mentioned that Tredz hadn't followed the full recall procecure (which I could quite imagine) so I was pretty glad I took the initiative to follow it all up myself.

I really cannot fault Specialized and Cycles UK - they have been brilliant!!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> @ianrauk is right, save your pennies, they will be only marginally faster. Comparing the frankly rubbish Schwable Luganons to top of the line Conti GP 4000 II, you'll save a meager 10 watts on rolling resistance. Wait until your current pair are worn, then upgrade to higher spec if you think you need it. Treat it as an extra workout!



Yes, I have Schwalbe Durano Plus - I would be having the GP 4000 II or the Grand Prix ones. And the saving is around 11-12 watts at 80psi. I thought that was pretty good? Clearly I am a tyre rookie


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Mar 2018)

Saving 12 Watts is better than a kick in the teeth... but you will not perceive any major benefit in daily riding unless you are riding long distances/are concerned about conserving your energy or competing in timed events that you intend to win.

Two riders on a 0% gradient, and all other other things being equal, but one putting out 100 Watts and the other 112 Watts will be travelling within 0.75mph of each other. In reality, the rider with 'slower' tyres will be working harder trying to keep up and maintain a similar speed and the effort required to do so will be inperceiptble at low speeds. The rider with slower tyres may end up being fitter than the cyclist with 'faster' tyres. When our fateful rider with slower tyres eventually upgrades to faster tyres for a special race event, they will be better trained than our rider with more expensive equipment, and thus you'll actually benefit by riding that slower tyre in your training rides.

So, if you intend to compete and beat your pals in a race effort, switch to the better rolling tyres, but for every day training and riding, stick with the budget/economy tyres so long as you are satisfied they meet your other requirements (puncture protection/durability/cost per mile of use).


----------



## cyberknight (9 Mar 2018)

Unless your putting out pro level output ( hey you might be i dunno ) then the power saving are minuscule as most of those figures are based at speeds we only attain down hill. 40 km/h i believe is the standard test speed.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Saving 12 Watts is better than a kick in the teeth... but you will not perceive any major benefit in daily riding unless you are riding long distances/are concerned about conserving your energy or competing in timed events that you intend to win.
> 
> Two riders on a 0% gradient, and all other other things being equal, but one putting out 100 Watts and the other 112 Watts will be travelling within 0.75mph of each other. In reality, the rider with 'slower' tyres will be working harder trying to keep up and maintain a similar speed and the effort required to do so will be inperceiptble at low speeds. The rider with slower tyres may end up being fitter than the cyclist with 'faster' tyres. When our fateful rider with slower tyres eventually upgrades to faster tyres for a special race event, they will be better trained than our rider with more expensive equipment, and thus you'll actually benefit by riding that slower tyre in your training rides.
> 
> So, if you intend to compete and beat your pals in a race effort, switch to the better rolling tyres, but for every day training and riding, stick with the budget/economy tyres so long as you are satisfied they meet your other requirements (puncture protection/durability/cost per mile of use).


Why can’t the rider with the faster tyres also work harder, just like the rider on the slower tyres, thus ending up even faster then?


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Because that would be ungentlemanly or unladylike, as the case may be.


Ungentlemanly/unladylike to be faster than someone else out training or to win at competition level. What’s the point then? The post didn’t suggest these riders were mates.

On a different note, nobody can assume that if you were to train on a heavier/slower bike, then you would be faster when you get on a lighter/faster bike. If you have to put more effort in on the bike with more resistance, then you won’t be training at the same cadence as on the one with less resistance. You could actually find yourself riding the same on both bikes or actually slower on the bike with least resistance.

If it was as simple as training on the heaviest/slowest/least effficient/highest resistance bike then resulting in a massive speed boost, then why haven’t the Pro’s been doing this for years?

Or have we just stumbled upon a breakthrough for a genuine British TdF winner to train by?

It’s clear that winner is Geraint btw!


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2018)

If you're competing, 10W is a hell of a big advantage

I average about 160W so the effect of 10W is about 7%. Wind resistance is square of speed increase so that 7% would give me about 3.5% more speed. So even at a modest 15mph I would add 0.5mph. That's massive in competitive cycling

Of course if @Charlotte Alice Button is pushing out fewer watts on average the impact will be greater. If she is pushing out more watts the impact will be less


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> If you're competing, 10W is a hell of a big advantage
> 
> I average about 160W so the effect of 10W is about 7%. Wind resistance is square of speed increase so that 7% would give me about 3.5% more speed. So even at a modest 15mph I would add 0.5mph. That's massive in competitive cycling
> 
> Of course if @Charlotte Alice Button is pushing out fewer watts on average the impact will be greater. If she is pushing out more watts the impact will be less


I think the reverse is true?
The figures are based on certain speed / wattage eg 300 watts or at 40 kmh whatever wattage that is so if your putting out half the power/ speed then you will get less of a benefit in total watts but still a benefit .
At the end of the day your getting a few watts , its up to the OP if they feel its worth it , wait its new stuff for the bike of course itsworth it !


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I think the reverse is true?
> The figures are based on certain speed / wattage eg 300 watts or at 40 kmh whatever wattage that is so if your putting out half the power/ speed then you will get less of a benefit in total watts but still a benefit .
> At the end of the day your getting a few watts , its up to the OP if they feel its worth it , wait its new stuff for the bike of course itsworth it !



You're assuming that the rolling resistance variation of 10W varies with speed. I guess it varies, but I don't know how much. ie if you travel half as fast is the resistance variation halved or something else?

Anyway, I know that 10W average is the difference between me being ok fit and being as fit as poss so if I can get the same effect by changing tyres I'm all for it


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 Mar 2018)

Thanks for all the input. I took the bike out since getting it back with the Espoir's on - it has pretty good roll on them, but I still would like to have the other tyres on the bike.

I know it's money etc, but if it can help me push harder for my cycling when I do duathlon then it's worth spending the money. These wattage figures are of course subjective as everyone is different - it depends on the bike, rider, rider fitness, course ridden etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I know it's money etc, but if it can help me push harder for my cycling when I do duathlon then it's worth spending the money. These wattage figures are of course subjective as everyone is different - it depends on the bike, rider, rider fitness, course ridden etc.


You want 'em, you go for 'em.

Never let the killjoys stop you spending money on bling.


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> You want 'em, you go for 'em.
> 
> Never let the killjoys stop you spending money on bling.



Hehe! Anything that can help me - even marginally is welcome  Thanks for the advice


----------



## bpsmith (11 Mar 2018)

Whatever you choose, give varying tyre pressures a try. It is popular current belief that wider tyres will lower pressure is better. This of course has to balance with your combined body and bike weight.

I always run my tyres on 100/110 psi, Front/Back. I gave them a try yesterday with 85/90 psi on my new wheels, due to the new wheels being stiffer and therefore feeling more bumps. Due to them being gumwalls, it did put me off a touch looking down, as they look a lot flatter visually.

How did they perform?

Wow, a lot smoother and felt amazing! Not going to suggest faster, as will get shot down on here, but I if smoother is the way to gain speeds then who knows.


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Mar 2018)

Hehe, yes I have heard various ideas about this! I usually have my Durano's at around 85/90. Having harder, slimmer tyres seems to spell uncomfy. However, you would make the speed gains! I would be tempted to have higher pressures for competition as you are guaranteed good track surface.


----------



## bpsmith (11 Mar 2018)

It definitely depends on the surface. If it’s perfect then highest possible pressures would be spot on. As the surface degrades, harder tyres bounce and you lose traction, and therefore speed.

The surfaces I was in yesterday were pretty good, albeit not perfectly smooth, and I noticed the difference straight away. I don’t think that you need the surface to degrade much in order to start reducing pressure tbh.


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Mar 2018)

Yes, I quite agree. The surface is at the Gravesend Cyclopark and it's pretty much perfect and smooth! Hence my inclination to keep 25mm width, but just improve the quality of the tyre and increase the pressure. Seems a winning combination to me.


----------



## cm2mackem (10 Jan 2019)

Another recall, this time for 2017 - 2019 Roubaix, Ruby, Diverge, and Sirrus models due to an issue with the clamping steerer tube collars on the Future Shock
Dear Specialized Rider,

Your safety is our top priority. Whenever something happens that may compromise your safety, we take immediate action.

Based upon reports from the field, the steerer tube collar on select Roubaix, Ruby, Diverge, and Sirrus bicycles may be susceptible to stress corrosion cracking. When that happens, it may result in a sudden loss of steering control while riding.

We are voluntary recalling the steerer tube collars on these bicycles and are replacing them with a new, improved collar which, together with an adjustment to the torque setting, will significantly improve the collar’s resistance to stress corrosion cracking. We have reported the matter to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) and are working closely with them on a press release announcing the recall shortly.

Please stop riding your bicycle immediately and visit your local Authorized Specialized Retailer to have a new steerer tube collar installed, at no cost to you.

We wish to apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your patience.

Thank you for riding Specialized.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> Another recall, this time for 2017 - 2019 Roubaix, Ruby, Diverge, and Sirrus models due to an issue with the clamping steerer tube collars on the Future Shock
> Dear Specialized Rider,
> 
> Your safety is our top priority. Whenever something happens that may compromise your safety, we take immediate action.
> ...


Just read that. Haven’t even been out on mine yet! Bought online with very few local Specialized dealers around. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Jan 2019)

I was very close to buying the 2018 Roubaix Disc - is this affected too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2019)

My lbs just phoned me up asking me to take in my Roubaix.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jan 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> Another recall, this time for 2017 - 2019 Roubaix, Ruby, Diverge, and Sirrus models due to an issue with the clamping steerer tube collars on the Future Shock
> Dear Specialized Rider,
> 
> Your safety is our top priority. Whenever something happens that may compromise your safety, we take immediate action.
> ...



Not exactly the last word in reassurance. 

Or is stress corrosion cracking an unavoidable occurrence?


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jan 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just read that. Haven’t even been out on mine yet! Bought online with very few local Specialized dealers around. Not a happy bunny.


If you call specialized they will let you know what local dealers in your area are able to do the work . Evans did my recall work .


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Jan 2019)

Funnily enough, I was watching "American Flyers" a couple of days ago and lusting after the red 1985 Specialized Allez SE bike (steel, apparently made by Miyata) Kevin Costner was riding. Looked as if he only had a 21T sprocket for the mountains...those were the days!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

I don't know if _American Flyers_ was exactly a great moment for authenticity in Hollywood. But the Allez was great that year. I have the Univega from a year or two before as a tourer, and it is great as well. Miyata/Univega were making bikes from double and triple butted steel then. Great value for money.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jan 2019)

Slightly worried with my four and a half year old “cheap as chips” carbon bike from Argos now, wonder how strong the fork crown is? 
Can’t see me ever getting a recall notice either


----------



## Justinitus (11 Jan 2019)

I called the local Specialized store and they confirmed it only affects the listed models that have the Futureshock stem, not the models without it - despite the Specialized website (above) listing my 2018 Diverge Sport as being affected (it doesn’t have Futureshock). 

The part affected is a collar at the bottom of the Futureshock assembly.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

Should have bought a Boardman  Are Spesh the new JRL of the bike world ?


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Jan 2019)

What, they're all big and diesel-powered?


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jan 2019)

Stress corrosion problems really are becoming a bit of a hot potato issue with Q.C. / Q.A. bods at the moment, on safety critical components that undergo repeated stresses in particular. I’ve been an advocate of building a stress corrosion coefficient test into the protocols for over 20 years, people are finally waking up to the idea now.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> What, they're all big and diesel-powered?



Expensive & Unreliable !


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jan 2019)

I have a 2017/2018 Diverge which I bought 2nd hand from someone. Could this be affected too? I might send the frame number off to Rider Care for them to double check.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jan 2019)

Ah, just checked my Diverge spec and it should be fine - PHEW!!


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jan 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I have a 2017/2018 Diverge which I bought 2nd hand from someone. Could this be affected too? I might send the frame number off to Rider Care for them to double check.


First thing I saw via Google was "_we offer a lifetime warranty to the *original owner* against structural defects in material or workmanship_".
Possibly they'll be flexible about ownership. Plus there's no getting away from the fact that goods should be fit for sale.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2019)

Got my bike back today along with brand new wheels. I told the mechanic when I took it in that it was creaking, turned out the rear rim had a few cracks in it. 

Specialized replaced both wheels under warranty


----------

